# ZMC, Kaneka File Court Actions over CoQ10



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

ZMC, Kaneka File Court Actions over CoQ10 PASADENA, Texas & THE WOODLANDS, Texas???Kaneka Nutrients and ZMC-USA???and their respective parent companies in Japan and China???filed separate court filings after the issuance of a U.S. patent to Kaneka covering production of coenzyme Q10 (CoQ10). On March 22, 2011, the U.S. Patent office issued Patent No. 7,910,340, assigned [...]

*Read More...*


----------

